# Помогите оценить баян!



## AsyaSava (2 Окт 2013)

Тула, 1961 г. Играет.
Но вот слетела 1 кнопка.(Самая верхняя слева на фото) Можно ли починить?
И за сколько
можно продать?
Заранее, спасибо!


----------



## andrey.p6 (21 Июн 2015)

Ответ запоздалый, но думаю что в районе 10 т.р. при условии что он в идеальном состоянии - это максимум на что можно рассчитывать, а так - в районе 5 т.р. Цена будет сильно зависеть от технического состояния инструмента.


----------

